# Best Web Gallery Portfolio software



## DBlack (May 20, 2008)

I'm looking for quality web gallery software that I can install into my hosted domain space.  I want the flexibility to create:

1.  pages for price, about me, etc..
2.  galleries with configurable categories
3.  Ability to easily modify skins/color
4.  optional - some flash 

Can't seem to find the right package.

thx,


----------



## Big Mike (May 20, 2008)

There is plenty of software for creating image galleries.  Photoshop can even do it.
Simpleviewer is a nice & easy one and they even have a free version.

If you want to have an image gallery that is set up for efficient pricing and selling of images...then I'd recommend Photocart.

If you want general web site pages...those are easy to create or  you can find them in just about any web site package.


----------



## D-50 (May 20, 2008)

Sounds like you want a website template not an image gallery.  Simple viewer is great. Autoviewer is great to. But no image viewer comes with other pages you need a page to put your image gallery into.


----------



## trunion (May 21, 2008)

Try Smugmug it is great if you enjoy doing the customization yourself, that which I do not ( worked in IT too many years). I am actually looking for something more plug and play.


----------



## SportMatrix (May 21, 2008)

everything that you need is at sportmatrix.com and its free, you can link your existing website to your Gallery page on sportmatrix.com or just convert your operation over to sportmatrix.com


----------



## DBlack (May 24, 2008)

SmugMug costs money.  I'm not into paying anyone a high monthy fee when I have my own hosted space.  Been in I.T. for 11 years, so I feel your pain.  I'm not looking for something overly complex.  I'm looking for a simple, clean, attractive web/php gallery app that will allow me to post my galleries, list pricing, and contact info.


----------

